# I'm Not Ready For This !!



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi all:

I posted last week with questions about my new leaf bagger unit. Several of you responded and gave me some great ideas that I was looking forward to trying this weekend. Last weekend I was driving the GT5000 in a t-shirt.

Tuesday, I leave Boston for a short 3 day business thing in Florida and return to Logan Airport Friday afternoon in a short-sleeve shirt (left my jacket in Tampa). By the time I get to my car, I am covered in SNOW!!

This morning I get up and look outside and see we have 5" of the white stuff covering everything. 2 motorcycles in the driveway, my chopsaw on a stand outside (it was covered) and all the rakes and leaf bags are buried. The GT5000 is out in the backyard under a tarp which is now covered. The weights and chains are somewhere buried in the garage. The plow and all the other accessories are buried in snow behind the house waiting for the new shed that is supposed to arrive next weekend. Friggin YUK !!!!

We never get this crap until the end of December, usually the beginning of January. I just got caught off guard, big time.

The neighbors were walking by laughing at me shoveling by hand this morning saying, "hey, where's your fancy red toy?".

Anyone else get suckered this weekend by snow? 

Sorry, I just needed to vent.

paul o's


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

my family is from mass, & we had someone come up from mass today.. they got 5-6 inches too... we only got a dusting....

maybe this year will be like it was a few years back.. where mass gets lots of the snow and maine gets less...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It was up in the 60's here today. It is gradually getting cooler though and I expect the first freeze maybe next week sometime.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

So I guess you can safely say winter has arrived.............


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I am not ready eather. Well come to think of it, I never am realy I have to say, I AM probably better along then normal. Decls off the tractor, most of the stuff is put away. Snow blower is not running yet, but at least I have the parts to fix it. Not cold enough to dig out the plow truck though. Tends to get filled with bees, and other critters, and takes a good copple freezes to knock them down. All in all I am not doing bad though.


----------

